# Kaufentscheidung



## mynoxin (23. Mai 2011)

Hi, bin 26 und fahre im jahr ca. 2000 km. ich möchte mir entweder das ZR Team 6.0 oder 7.0 holen.
ich bin mehr der asphalt typ und fahre auch mal längere touren. da ich bisher noch auf nem Scott tampico 16" fahre, will ich umstellen, jedoch bei hardtail bleiben (11 jahre prägen einfach  )
daher nun die frage an die nutzeer der Radon-Bikes: welches würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Eher die Endstufe 7.0 oder kann ich ruhig das 6.0 nehmen? werde es nicht für downhill oder ganz steiniges gelände nutzen.

gruß und danke!


----------



## fissenid (24. Mai 2011)

HallO!

also nach deine Beschreibung ist fraglich ob du überhaupt ein MTB brauchst! Ich denke demnach sollte dir auch ein Crossrad á la Scart 9.0  genügen!!

Bei der ZR Ream Reihe würde ich sogar zum ZR Team Midseason greifen!

Bzgl. 6.0 oder 7.0 würde ich die 200 Euro investieren und die deutlich bessere Ausstattung wählen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (24. Mai 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> also nach deine Beschreibung ist fraglich ob du überhaupt ein MTB brauchst! Ich denke demnach sollte dir auch ein Crossrad á la Scart 9.0  genügen!!
> 
> ...


Also ich hatte überlegt mir ein crosser zu holen, aber optisch ist es net so mein Fall. Und da ich nun 11 Jahre hardtail gefahren bin, würde ich es auch gern so belassen. Recht hast du schon!


----------



## mynoxin (24. Mai 2011)

nochma kurz ne frage nach einiger recherche... 

fährt hier überhaupt jemand das 6.0 ?

ich habe bisher nur einen gesehen, wo es offensichtlich gewesen ist.
sonst alle fully´s oder das 7.0.

hat das spezielle gründe?


----------



## mynoxin (25. Mai 2011)

hat sich soeben erledigt, die Bestellung zum ZR Team 6.0 ist rausgegangen. Danke für die Hilfe


----------

